# Meet the Creepsters



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Guys,

If you're a monster fan, and collected the "Frightning Lightning" JL cars as I did, you might get a kick out of Playing Mantis' new line - "The Creepsters". They should be hitting store shelves soon - in the meantime, you can "bone" up on their history at www.creepsterscars.com .


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Could'a swore I dug those things out of the bottom of a cerial box sometime in my childhood...


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Kinda goofy... why wouldn't PM just use the resources to do diecasts of the Aurora Monster Rods?
Why, you ask?
Because these are proprietary and there's no licensing fee.
So? I'd still rather have diecasts of the Aurora Monster Rods. These don't excite me.
Ah. But... see, these are Creepsters. They're like the Monster Rods, only generic.
I see; sorta like store brand coffee.
No, nothing at all like store brand coffee. These are like, um... Cocoa Crispies instead of Cocoa Pebbles.™
Ah, I see. I prefer Cocoa Pebbles™, though.
But... it's the same cereal, Cocoa Crispies just doesn't pay for the FLintstones™ license! 
No, actually they taste completely different.
I see your point.
I think you might be schizophrenic.
Nah, just illustrious.


----------



## higgprime (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, these are marketed towards children.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

errrr...they're creepy all right


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

higgprime said:


> Well, these are marketed towards children.


You're actually marketing _toys_ towards _children?????_

What are you thinking??? :freak: :jest:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

hehehe


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

These sort of remind me of 3D versions of the old Topps Flying Things...


Dr. G.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

These remind me of toys you get in gum ball machines.

OAB


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Ah, but -*

In another 40 years, there'll be a bunch of now-five-year-olds who will be begging Playing Mantis/RC2/et.al. to bring back the Creepsters. For now, I think they're cute and the web page is cool.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Kids today ! ! What do they know ?? When I WAS a kid, now THOSE were toys! Pet rocks, Lawn Darts, Wax Lips, Luminators . . . .  

:dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Buts still -*

 - the local *Hobbytown* *USA* has bags of green army men, Slinkies, little bagged balsa gliders, and those flat toys which consist of a line drawing under plastic of a bald guy that come with iron filings you can arrange for his hair with a magnetic stylus. It warms my heart to see that these simple kinds of toys still sell.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## higgprime (Mar 28, 2003)

The iron filings man!! I LOVED that toy!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> - the local *Hobbytown* *USA* has bags of green army men, Slinkies, little bagged balsa gliders...


Hobby Lobby had the balsa gliders, too. What made me feel old was that the gliders I bought for 19 cents each were priced at $2.69!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Move over, Mang-oldMan...yer wheel chair's blockin' my view of the bingo caller.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

In my day we couldn't see the bingo caller...*and we liked it.*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

GIT YER BIKE OFF MY BERMUDA!!! Ya darn fool kids, with yer Hooly Hoops an' yer cell phones!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

...an' them danged BVD movies and their loud hippity-hop music.and that Gawd awful purple hair - ! Whut kinda parents let their kids go out like that? Buncha slackers....


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Ah Ah but*



Mark McGovern said:


> In another 40 years, there'll be a bunch of now-five-year-olds who will be begging Playing Mantis/RC2/et.al. to bring back the Creepsters.


Ah but in the future everyone and their brother will have hoarded toys for their investment value. So instead of being rare sixties toys, todays toys forty years in the future will be quite common.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Eh - ?*




BatToys said:


> Ah but in the future everyone and their brother will have hoarded toys for their investment value. So instead of being rare sixties toys, todays toys forty years in the future will be quite common.



Hah? Today's kids aren't listening to their older and wiser antecedents (i.e., us), so they won't hoard diddley squat. That's what'll make today's toys so collectable in the twenty forties. But the forty-somethings of tomorrow will be able to afford the playthings of their childhoods by selling off _our_ collectables when they put us in the nursing homes.

The ungrateful little rotters...


----------



## MrFoneBone (Aug 11, 2004)

*creepsters are 60s*

The creepsters remind me of the monster drawings of Basil Wolverton, who did most of the Ugly Stickers line that we used to see in the 1960s. His work also used to appear in Mad Magazine.


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

Anyone find these yet? Been looking, but NO luck.


YO


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Uh... are you sure about that?
...The luck part.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I've have preferred to see diecast Odd Rods, myself...


----------

